# Rome: Total War crashes to desktop. Need help!



## Jellybelly (Mar 20, 2005)

Hi there!

My situation is rather strange, I think. I got my hands on Rome: Total War sometime in November last year, and played it extensively. I took a break around christmas, and tried to pick it up again today.

Only problem is, it's stopped working. It crashes the moment before the intro movies are played, kicking me back to the desktop. I believe the problem is the windows media player codecs, but I really can't see how I can have changed these in the last few months. Could installing iTunes and Quicktime have affected the game? Seems unlikely to me, but then again, I don't really have a clue.

I tried following what Activision's tech support suggested doing, namely "reinstalling" the Windows media player codecs found on the cd. However, this didn't help at all. Is there some way to erase the codecs or uninstall the program to reset the media player settings? Or wouldn't that help at all?

Are anyone capable of helping with this problem? I'd be extremely grateful to have this fixed. Thanks in advance!


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

I had the same problem, I couldn't view the movies in the game, it would just crash. However, installing the codecs in the setup file on the RTW CD fixed it for me...

Did you install any other codecs lately besides iTunes and Quicktime? For me, I had installed a big codec pack, and that apparently messed it up..


----------



## Jellybelly (Mar 20, 2005)

Yes, I believe I have installed some new codecs, but that was only after realizing something was wrong with the game, and I tried to fix it. Much good it did, too... Can something be done about this?


----------

